# Do you use a smartphone?



## zorricsia (Dec 28, 2010)

Our company is thinking about developing mobile applications for contractors. We aren't sure how many contractors actually use smartphones for business purposes. How many of you do? If so, which kind? Apple, Blackberry, Palm, Android?


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

'droid.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Blackberry 
There is defiantly a shortage of apps for our field for the blackberry. Im thinking of switching to a droid based phone but im a little nervous about the ruggedness of the touch screen.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Android

EVO4G


----------



## tbell (Mar 10, 2011)

*Do you use a smartphone*

Iphone


----------



## PSG (Oct 16, 2010)

I Phone


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

None, if I was a business owner, that would be different. The only use for me would be to use the internet on the go, and I don't think that I really need to.


----------



## HUI (Jan 21, 2011)

iPhone here.


----------



## HUI (Jan 21, 2011)

What kind of apps are you thinking about?


----------



## zorricsia (Dec 28, 2010)

We have a few up in the air but it's probably better if I ask you all.

What type of applications would you all like to see?


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

ubenhad4 said:


> Blackberry
> There is defiantly a shortage of apps for our field for the blackberry. Im thinking of switching to a droid based phone but im a little nervous about the ruggedness of the touch screen.


I had the same reservations. My Android (Samsung) has outlasted two BBs. Get a case and a screen protector.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I've had my Android for a couple weeks. I think there's more hype than anything else. I enjoy emails of course but most of it is worthless to be honest.

So many of the applications are crap, absolute crap. And then on top of it I get to get hit with advertising.

I will say it's leaps and bounds above any phone I've had but my business isn't any different now than when it was 5 years ago. My customers who have smart phones are more disorganized now than they were 5 years ago as well.

I'm glad I own it, but like I said earlier........mostly hype.

Mike


----------



## RacerX780 (Mar 22, 2010)

I have a blackberry... only use it for talk and text though. I have a Dell Axim I use for my calendar and pocket excel.... but I will be replacing that with a tablet at some point. 

I hope to replace my bb with an android phone... just not sure which one I'm going to go with yet.


----------



## MURFCONT (Mar 25, 2010)

I phone here


----------



## HUI (Jan 21, 2011)

I have some ideas for apps but I actually thought about writing some for myself. I haven't figured out how to do it though. It would mostly be pump calcs and flow dynamics. I'm a water and sewer guy. Maybe something to do with directional boring also


----------



## Supahflid (Mar 22, 2011)

I've had an iphone for two years or so and I don't think I am any smarter. :whistling

You know what I really want? Not a phone that takes pictures. Not one that plays games. Not even one with which to check email. I want a freakin phone that doesn't drop calls. :furious:

I'm really not sure what kind of app might be useful. I really like the weather app I have. When I have good service, it's great to check radar. And I do enjoy having internet access. Oh and I like Tapatalk.

Got an app that shows cheats for Angry Birds?


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

iPhone here.


What we need is an app to coordinate with local bldg depts for filing permits and such.


----------



## expertstormrepa (Mar 23, 2011)

Blackberry and droids are the definite most popular.... windows phone will gain popularity quickly though


----------



## csv (Aug 18, 2009)

I have a BB. I had one for years for personal use, it took a beating. So I switched my work line to a cell and got a BB. I use it for Calendar, email, and actual phone, maybe occasional internet if I need to look something up. Outside of that I haven't really found any apps that make my life any easier.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> I've had my Android for a couple weeks. I think there's more hype than anything else. I enjoy emails of course but most of it is worthless to be honest.
> 
> So many of the applications are crap, absolute crap. And then on top of it I get to get hit with advertising.
> 
> ...


mike,

I normally agree with your opinion. On this one, I can't..

I don't even know where to begin to dispel what I think your opinion is. 

I can run almost 90% of my business from my phone (Android). 

I have various ways a customer can contact me via my phone. 
I can also send business docs; including proposals, contracts, change orders and invoices.

I can get contracts signed. 

If I chose to, I could accept credit card payments.

I keep track of my labor hours.

I keep track of my mileage.

Of course all of this tracking get's imported to documents stored on the phone.

I use a project management application which is integrated to my docs and contacts.

The invoicing is also tied into my docs and contracts.

My calendar can directly open navigation.

My voicemail is translated to text for easy access at a glance.

That's just some of what my phone does for me.

Oh, all of the above is automatically sync'd to my computer...without any action from me. No cable or USB to plug in.

How the heck can any of that be hype?

Not to mention things like finding the cheapest fuel prices where ever I am, search for places to eat in unfamiliar places, check bank account info and even deposit checks. Yep, I can deposit a check into my account while sitting in my living room.

Finally, I can moderate at CT!!!!!


----------

